# Next Audi RS3 undisguised, shows us interior



## Mooses (Aug 28, 2008)

New Audi S3 in hot red plus interior shots


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

You may want to edit that - it's the S3, not RS3.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

Obviously it won't be what we see here in North America, especially the dash. 
As well disappointed with the 280hp 2.0L. 

However I will let it slide if Audi places a reasonable sticker price on this. 

Shouldn't have a problem keeping it under $45k US or $50k Cdn 

**Also hope they bring this out soon, more so the S3. I almost bought a 8P a month ago but backed out since it didn't make sense, just so I can get my 'fix'


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

The US won't be getting the three door, that is correct. We'll get the sedan body style. 

That said, the dash should be virtually identical in the US spec models.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

Travis Grundke said:


> The US won't be getting the three door, that is correct. We'll get the sedan body style.
> 
> That said, the dash should be virtually identical in the US spec models.


 I could have sworn I read somewhere the US market will get a new dash with higher grade materials. The 8P A3 is a Jetta with a big price tag


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

280hp in a S3 is lagging behind the times. Ever since turbocharging became popular, low end brands like Ford, GM and Hyundai are cranking out mega powered 2.0T engines on their low end cars. Need to take it to the next level.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Rudy_H said:


> I could have sworn I read somewhere the US market will get a new dash with higher grade materials. The 8P A3 is a Jetta with a big price tag


 I may have read the same thing as well, but from the press reviews I've read the new MQB dash does have soft-touch materials galore already so I'm not sure how much would actually change for the US market. George saw one a few weeks back - maybe he could provide some more thoughts on the interior from there. 

My understanding is that the dash layout will remain the same for the US.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

LWNY said:


> 280hp in a S3 is lagging behind the times. Ever since turbocharging became popular, low end brands like Ford, GM and Hyundai are cranking out mega powered 2.0T engines on their low end cars. Need to take it to the next level.


 Depends on what your goal for the product is. Audi's stated goal with its vehicle development programs moving forward is to reduce mass and improve fuel efficiency. If you recall a few years ago Audi demonstrated an S5 coupe in production guise using advanced materials to save weight. It ran a stock 2.0T that turned better numbers than the V8 in the S5 at the time. 

Same goes for the new GTI. The rumor mill is telling folks it's going to get 260-280hp in the MQB version, but I'm placing my money on 225-230hp so there is room for an R model in the 260-280 range. If VAG can continue to reduce the weight of these vehicles then there is not as much need to keep cranking the horsepower.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

Rudy_H said:


> I could have sworn I read somewhere the US market will get a new dash with higher grade materials. The 8P A3 is a Jetta with a big price tag


 With the same models in Europe costing more than here I can't see why the US market would get something better than Europe. I don't think VW/Audi has ever had better anything sent to the U.S. over the European version. 

You also have to remember that the dash for the 8P came from it's release in 2003.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

dmorrow said:


> With the same models in Europe costing more than here I can't see why the US market would get something better than Europe. I don't think VW/Audi has ever had better anything sent to the U.S. over the European version.
> 
> You also have to remember that the dash for the 8P came from it's release in 2003.


 
Keep in mind that besides weight savings, the other major goal of the MQB program was to significantly reduce manufacturing time and to amortize more costs across more vehicles. Translation = lower total cost to build. My guess is that this is going to provide some much needed wiggle room to provide additional options and enhanced features that we in North America did not have access to during the 8P cycle. The 8P A3, like the Golf V it is essentially based upon, was a very expensive platform to build. While the Golf received a significant refresh that cut build time and costs by something like 30% the A3 did not receive a similar program - one of the other reasons why the 8P had such a long life (to recoup costs). 

No, my guess is that we will have a virtually identical interior to the Eurospec model already in production. The questions that remain for US release are all related to powertrain and option packages. Many of us are holding out for a six-speed manual with quattro, which I would expect we'll get with the S3 - but whether that will be an option on the regular spec A3 is a different story.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

In the end, I think all I care is the speculation that the likely US bound sedan will be released at the Paris Show 

29 Sep 2012 - 14 Oct 2012 

That's when I think all the questions will be answered, well likely this month / next leaks will start popping up. :banghead: lol soon 

Back to the S3 posted above. Again, North America won't see the 3-door for a bit. Realistically though, without upgrading the turbo, and the weight that the S3 will likely be, it becomes a pissing contest. 

What I mean is, 300-350 whp and the lbs-ft a 2.0L engine will provide you, matted to Quattro I think this car will be enough for my personal needs anyway. 

Right now I have my Genesis Coupe putting down ~ 250 whp and about 320 wlbs-ft, that's with a TD04 which in BW terms is a tad larger K03. Torque wise, this is PLENTY, and the rear wheels break out quite easily. I wish it had a bit more top end, and I think 300 whp would be fine. 

With the K04, I think with all that is being put into the 2.0T (TFSI?) the weight we should likely expect in around 3,200 lbs, Quattro...even if it is matted to a DSG...MAYBE we will be blessed with twin scroll technology to make that bottom end even more fun!! 

ECU tune, intercooler, tbe = stage II *we will see what fuelling is required* - for a daily driver, you will have PLENTY of car. At my age, and the rules now where I live, I am getting over the fact that I will likely not see a 2.5T in my near future, I will just buy the sound track for the stereo  

***here in Ontario where I live, 50 km/h means a crushed car, $10,000 fine and your license gone for a year. Right now, 100 - 150 km/h gets up there in under 3 seconds when you want to pass someone. There is a point where things get excessive.


----------



## mookieblaylock (Sep 25, 2005)

Travis Grundke said:


> My guess is that this is going to provide some much needed wiggle room to provide additional options and enhanced features that we in North America did not have access to during the 8P cycle. .


 nice if they could wiggle something into the engine compartment to compete with the 135, but we get the pop up screen and a groovy infotainment system


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Travis Grundke said:


> Depends on what your goal for the product is. Audi's stated goal with its vehicle development programs moving forward is to reduce mass and improve fuel efficiency. If you recall a few years ago Audi demonstrated an S5 coupe in production guise using advanced materials to save weight. It ran a stock 2.0T that turned better numbers than the V8 in the S5 at the time.
> 
> Same goes for the new GTI. The rumor mill is telling folks it's going to get 260-280hp in the MQB version, but I'm placing my money on 225-230hp so there is room for an R model in the 260-280 range. If VAG can continue to reduce the weight of these vehicles then there is not as much need to keep cranking the horsepower.


 There is not much less weight they can reduce, since only the 1.4T and 1.8T got some serious redesign/weight reduction program, not the 2.0T. What the need is DSG with some super low takeoff gear like all the 8/9 speed slushboxes that allows low HP engine to have fast accelerations.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Rudy_H said:


> In the end, I think all I care is the speculation that the likely US bound sedan will be released at the Paris Show
> 
> 29 Sep 2012 - 14 Oct 2012
> 
> ...


 While I'm hoping we get information at Paris, it sounds like that show is going to be reserved for the S3, the Sportback, or if we're lucky - both. Everything I've read points to the A3 sedan being announced in November-December-January, but I'll be happy to be wrong. 

As for 300-350hp - you'll likely need to wait for an RS3. I'll wager big bucks on the S3 not putting down anything above 260-280hp.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

What's going on with the rear valance/dual exhaust, the final valance wasn't ready for the dual exhaust? 
And the wheelbase for the 3-door would be identical to the 5-door (regardless of the mqb's potential for differing wheelbases)?


----------



## BeBop! (Jun 18, 2009)

Why doesn't Audi understand that we don't need another sedan on the market? They have the A4 for that. The A3 should be only sold as a 3 door and sportback. \end rant.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Chimera said:


> And the wheelbase for the 3-door would be identical to the 5-door (regardless of the mqb's potential for differing wheelbases)?


 Sportback is supposed to ride on a slightly lengthened wheelbase. Not sure about the sedan, but I would imagine it will be the same wheelbase as the Sportback. This is one of the advantages of MQB - it allows this kind of scaling at a significantly lower price point.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

BeBop! said:


> Why doesn't Audi understand that we don't need another sedan on the market? They have the A4 for that. The A3 should be only sold as a 3 door and sportback. \end rant.


 Because that's what sells primarily in the US and China: sedans. That, and the fact that the A4 has grown to A6 proportions and there is now room for a smaller vehicle to fill the niche. 

I think that a lot of people forget that Audi has discovered that the traditional sales model based on vehicle size correlating to price point doesn't really work any longer. Vehicles have become more lifestyle and manufacturers can tune the vehicles to different markets. So, the A4 is much more conservative, mainstream, and plush. That doesn't mean that there isn't a market for a slightly smaller, sportier themed, more avant garde model that wouldn't appeal to a slightly different buyer (think A5 Sportback, A7, or in some ways the upcoming A3 sedan).


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

I am looking forward to the A3 sedan, a smaller sporty sedan seems like the next step for me. The A3 has always seemed like a upmarket GTI.


----------



## brookside (Jan 11, 2012)

Travis Grundke said:


> While I'm hoping we get information at Paris, it sounds like that show is going to be reserved for the S3, the Sportback, or if we're lucky - both. Everything I've read points to the A3 sedan being announced in November-December-January, but I'll be happy to be wrong.


 Agree. I'm thinking the first time we see the sedan in public is, at the earliest, the Los Angeles Auto Show, November 30-December 9. Timing is right. 

I've been thinking about how many smaller/sporty/premier models are being released in the next year or so from the German brands. The Mercedes CLA sedan based on the CLA Concept, the BMW X1- which is just arriving at US dealers now, an updated 1-series coupe (likely to be badged as a "2-series") with the single twin-scroll turbo 240 hp 4 cyl available in the base model. It makes for some great choices for consumers. 

Right now I'm interested in something that has awd- it's just a real pain and expense to switch out to winter tires every November. The A3 sedan could be my pick if they get the engine right. 

I believe that the whole base engine thinking is radically changing to giving consumers an uptick in power. Seems to me it's crucial in getting the parameters right of what is basically a new niche automobile for the North American market.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

brookside said:


> Agree. I'm thinking the first time we see the sedan in public is, at the earliest, the Los Angeles Auto Show, November 30-December 9. Timing is right.
> 
> I've been thinking about how many smaller/sporty/premier models are being released in the next year or so from the German brands. The Mercedes CLA sedan based on the CLA Concept, the BMW X1- which is just arriving at US dealers now, an updated 1-series coupe (likely to be badged as a "2-series") with the single twin-scroll turbo 240 hp 4 cyl available in the base model. It makes for some great choices for consumers.


 I also wonder how much Audi is pushing up timetables for some of the international launches considering the economic slowdown in Europe. I've read from a few sources that they stepped up the actual on-market / delivery timeline for the MQB A3 by ~6 weeks outside of Germany, specifically to the UK and they're looking to ramp the Sportback and S3 sooner than expected. Same goes for the MQB Golf which is now slated for reveal on September 4 in Berlin with sales to start in November instead of the originally planned January. 

This can mean one of two things: the timetable for the sedan has been pushed up for US on-sale dates, or pushed back to accomodate the European market introductions. Either way we should know more by November. My hope is that the US on-sale date is May of next year. 

My hope for powertrains is that we get the newly updated 2.0T (debuts in the '13 Q5 this fall) in lieu of the 1.8T and a manual transmission. Ideally we get a manually with quattro, but again if I were a betting man I would say that we'll only see the 6MT+quattro combination in the S3 and there may even be a really good chance that the standard A3 only gets the DSG gearbox here in the US. I'm hoping to be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Travis Grundke said:


> My hope for powertrains is that we get the newly updated 2.0T (debuts in the '13 Q5 this fall) in lieu of the 1.8T and a manual transmission. Ideally we get a manually with quattro, but again if I were a betting man I would say that we'll only see the 6MT+quattro combination in the S3 and there may even be a really good chance that the standard A3 only gets the DSG gearbox here in the US. I'm hoping to be pleasantly surprised.


 Audi's redesign of the 2.0T for a longitudinal layout doesn't mean it will appear in their longitudinal lineup. The last 2.0T for the A4/A5/Q5, etc has not even been dropped in any transverse layout platform yet. Not sure if it will ever happen.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

Travis Grundke said:


> As for 300-350hp - you'll likely need to wait for an RS3. I'll wager big bucks on the S3 not putting down anything above 260-280hp.


 Sorry *edit 

I don't expect Audi to get me 300-350hp, APR or GIAC will get me there, along with the help of a few of our happy vendors


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Rudy_H said:


> .....The 8P A3 is a Jetta with a big price tag


Seems you have not actually sat in one.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Travis Grundke said:


> .....Everything I've read points to the A3 sedan being announced in November-December-January, but I'll be happy to be wrong......


As the sedan would be of interest only in the USA or China, it would likely be introduced at one of their auto shows.


----------

